# My Welsh Mountain Pony Angel



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Here are the photos.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gorgeous! My friend had a Welsh Mt Pony, gorgeous ponies they are!


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What a pretty little girl!


----------



## StormRider13 (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow she's gorgeous!!! I love welshies


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone. She only turned 5 last month.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

If she goes missing ...I have no idea where she went.

Jokes aside, I have a grey Welsh cross mare as well, and would love another cross or full welsh again someday! They're lovely!


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much beverly i looked at the photos of your mare she is really beautiful.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

The part that interests me is "winter coat nearly gone"
Where are you then? Mine is a yak. I am Autumn / the fall.

Lovely photos, do you show?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OP is in Southern Hemisphere. opposite seasons.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## piglet (Oct 2, 2012)

Awwww! Thanks for sharing - I really love that 3rd picture. You both look so happy!


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much Irish Cob. Im from South Africa and we are in late spring now summer is starting in december for us. Every day alot of her winter coat still falls out when i groom her. I do show her only have her for 2months now did a show a few weeks ago and she got reserve champion in her class in hand for mares over 4 years. I also show her in harness but she still needs more training with that. She is also broken in under saddle just needs to be schooled if she does well under sadde i will be showing her under saddle too. But im planning to breed her next year.


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much Piglet


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

WelshieA, she looks beautiful, I really love dapple Gray's.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Linn is just getting her winter coat but we have tried to keep her rugged up so its not too bear like!! Seems to be working a little!!!


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks Chaz  yes a rug will work great for her coat. She should still get some winter coat but a lot thinner.


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

She is really stunning. I love bays a grey ponies coat will never shine like that.


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Summer is now here and Angel is at a new trainer for 3months here are some recent photos of her.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

WelshieA,
She has a beautiful face,very pretty.


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much Chaz


----------



## JoyinDriving (Oct 15, 2014)

Beautiful! I really love Welshes. How tall is she?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is gorgeous..


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone. She is 12hh


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

She's so pretty! I love her coloring.


----------



## WelshieA (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks so much Jan


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Years ago I got a welsh gelding that was not in good shape. After deworming and good feed he lost his belly. I began lunging him to teach him voice commands, then added an 18" high jump. Turned out he loved it. In time he graduated to a 3' height with a 6' spread. Because he was using his neck and back his entire body began to change. His neck lengthened, his midsection became stronger and he developed well muscled hindquarters.


----------



## DannyBoysGrace (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow. what a gorgeous pony! I have a soft spot for greys, especially dapples!


----------

